
One-Line jQuery Trump-Blocker - bsmith
https://gist.github.com/thisisbrians/da5d4c6e5291b9b47b4d
======
bsmith
Threw this together as a hack after I was joking about it with a coworker.

To anyone with browser plugin dev experience: I'd love to know how easy it
would be to package this and make it usable.

